# most popular current knpv studs?



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

which stud dogs are currently the most used in the knpv ?
for example the rudie pegge, tommy or duco of today


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

Go to Bloedlinjen and look it up is the best way to figure it out.

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/

Select litter and pick your poison.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

im picking up a on berry 2 lamers in pedigree a lot

roy brn 19279

boris doeze 

BRN 20593 | Hunther From Marrax Place (Dhr. M. Deijkers, Eindhoven ( this dog goes back on all IPO dogs , what the hell?

biko brn 7385

rico vergossen

and jary is still being used a few times it seems

BRN 9090 | Boy II (Dhr J. Puts, Swalmen) this dog seems to have an interesting pedigree

looking at these breedings on the website and pedigrees involved, with my limited knowledge seems like knpv folk are turning to dogs that are more sporty? a lot of ipo and fci dogs going into pedigrees , even bunkerdogs (whos studs pedigrees i like) have some unusual pedigree breedings going on.


----------



## Stacey Beller (Dec 9, 2012)

When you see Hunther he is normally used in FCI malinois breedings I Believe. He is an FCI pedigree dog. When you say all IPO dogs there is a difference between just any IPO dog and those that competed on a world level or known to produce well. He has some strong dogs behind him. 

A good dog is a good dog is a good dog is a good dog....





Michael Murphy said:


> im picking up a on berry 2 lamers in pedigree a lot
> 
> roy brn 19279
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember one of my mentors (a MWD and PSD handler) telling me that he didn't care, pointy ears or floppy, long tail or short, traditional breed or non traditional.... If the dog is capable of the work and hard working, he would work the dog. 

Like Stacy and a million other people have said... A good dog is a good dog.

Not sure what your current dog situation is or if you are currently working a dog but...

Go find a dog, work it, figure out what you like, surround yourself with good people, and figure out what you like/don't like in a dog. WDF is a good source for info but nothing beats real hands on experience. You can ask all the questions you want about different lines and breedings but if you don't know what you like none of it matters.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say don't assume just because its IPO or even FCI that its "sporty." I think there are a fair number of IPO people who are looking beyond "sporty" and what is perceived as the "point dog," and turning the clock back on that.

T


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Big roy Hans Pegge is used alot lately. Not all litters or studs are on bloedlijnen.nl. For example: usually our litters are sold before they hit the ground so most of our breedings aren't advertised nor our studs


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Big roy Hans Pegge is used alot lately. Not all litters or studs are on bloedlijnen.nl. For example: usually our litters are sold before they hit the ground so most of our breedings aren't advertised nor our studs


Thanks selena. Is it ur wibo still mostly used?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

"big roy" is the father of my favorite internet puppy from may/june.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> Thanks selena. Is it ur wibo still mostly used?


Very selective, mostly own breedings and a few outside breedings with females we think brings what we want to breed ourselves. That's a big criteria for us, not using him as much as possible.


----------

